# pièces manquante ou couvercle déficient



## gaet (10 mo ago)

cette partie du couvert est mal protéger de la neige quelqu'un a fait ou pense faire un correctif 

et quel serait ce correctif car j'aie l'intention de corriger mais pas l'idée

merci 
gaétan


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

My xxx is malfunctioning. I can fix it but need a bit of advice.
But I have no idea

And I need to learn a few languages.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

He wants to know if anyone has an idea to better protect that mechanism from snow/ice intrusion.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

My friend, all that is needed is to rivet a small length of round hay baler belt to the inner opening of the chute rotation motor cover. You should be able to buy baler belt at QCSUPPLY.

Mon ami, Tout Cequi est necessaire est de riveter un morceau de ceinture de presse a foin rounde a l' overture interieure du motor de rotation de la goulotte. QC Supply.

I hope I have this right.


----------



## gaet (10 mo ago)

cette partie de la canopée est mal protégée de la neige quelqu'un a fait ou pense faire une réparation

et quel serait ce correctif que j'ai l'intention de résoudre, mais pas l'idée


leonz said:


> Mon ami, tout ce qui est nécessaire est de riveter une petite longueur de courroie ronde de presse à foin à l'ouverture intérieure du couvercle du moteur de rotation de la goulotte. Vous devriez pouvoir acheter une ceinture de presse chez QCSUPPLY.
> 
> Mon ami, tout ce qui est nécessaire est de riveter un morceau de ceinture de presse à foin rond à l'ouverture intérieure du moteur de rotation de la goulotte. Approvisionnement de CQ.
> 
> ...


----------

